# Norvin's Londinium seal fitting cone hire scheme.



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Note to mods. Im not sure where to post this or if it is even allowed, would you please move it/delete it as appropriate.

Fitting Londinium's own rubber piston seals can be a right pain. It is possible to fit them without a special tool with a bit of improvisation, but the seals are expensive and can be damaged by sharp edges on the piston grooves and a certain amount of dexterity is required. As people may not want to buy a tool to use only once in a while I am offering this tool for hire to established forum members for £6 a time.

The tool will fit the Londinium L1 and LR. It will fit 49mm diameter pistons from other manufacturers but will not be deep enough to fit the fourth seal on a modern Bosco piston.









How the scheme works;




If you are a board member *in the UK and have 20+ likes*, post a reply to this thread requesting a loan.



If there is a waiting list, put yourself on the list by pasting the current list into a reply, add your board name to the bottom of the list.



Once you have the cone, send me £6 via Paypal, address will be with the cone. Hang on to it and send it via an insured method to the next eligible person that requests it. If there is a list, send it to the next person on the list. Sender pays the postage.



Once received, the recipient reposts the list with the previous person's name deleted, so the person at the top of the list is always the one that currently has it.


I'll send it to the first eligible person that asks for it, once sent I shouldn't need to have any further active part in the process.

If you want your own cone or can't satisfy eligibility rules I can make one for you, please look for a separate post in the For Sale section or send me a private message. I can make deeper cones to fit the four seal Bosco piston.

I don't think that these tools are available anywhere else, I have offered it in the spirit of helping our community of active board members, as some have helped me, therefore I ask that only UK based members with 20+ likes are sent the cone - I don't want it going to people that join and post multiple meaningless posts in order to avail themselves or it going round the world!


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

Right. I've just installed the new preinfusion module and on powering up I've got water hosing out of the group.

Seemingly the new module wants the idle pressure at the set level but the old one didn't? I don't really understand why my seals were fine before and useless now, but anyway I've ordered some new seals.

So I'll be the first customer please!


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok, can you pm your address.


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks again Norvin.

For anyone who isn't sure, this thing makes fitting seals an absolute doddle. Literally couldn't be easier. Definitely worth it!


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

@Norvin very generous of you to set up a loan scheme like this for the forum. Time for for to replace my seals. How does this work now? @d_lash do you send it on to me? Just let me know who/how to pay.

Thanks


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks. Use of the tool is fairly self explanatory once you have the bits in front of you, make sure that the seal has the correct orientation before pushing it into the groove. pm me if you have any trouble. Send your contact details to @d_lash via pm to get the ball rolling.


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

The cone arrived today. Fitting was an absolute doddle using it. Saved me from much faffing and sweary frustration.

Next person just PM me with address details.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

No more responses for about 16 months so I have decided to discontinue the scheme. @RobW has kindly returned the cone to me and I have found a buyer for it.

Would a mod kindly unsticky this thread so that it may slowly sink out of sight?


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

That's sad to hear, but thanks for running the scheme. With my machine sitting idle at work for quite a while during the lockdown I am only now getting to the point where I need to do a service on my machine. You mentioned a thread in the For Sale section where you would be selling these - do you have a link to that thread, I looked and cannot find it (sorry if that should have been easier!)/.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

evoman said:


> That's sad to hear, but thanks for running the scheme. With my machine sitting idle at work for quite a while during the lockdown I am only now getting to the point where I need to do a service on my machine. You mentioned a thread in the For Sale section where you would be selling these - do you have a link to that thread, I looked and cannot find it (sorry if that should have been easier!)/.


 Wow, it's like that old joke "Nah mate, we don't sell them, there's no demand. You're the second to ask this week"

I put an advert on eBay but didn't sell any, so didn't pursue the idea.

I can make more as they use the same blank as used for the ACS Leva piston tool but they take more work to make, so say £40 plus £4 p&p via Herpes?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

An update.

Sold my last four cone tools to a chap in the USA, including the hire tool. I don't plan to make any more.

So there are about 15 out there.

Thanks to all who bought one.


----------

